# Celest visiting island (Friend's island) ***CLOSED***



## OtterFloof (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello, my friend (Fishy) has Celeste at her island and would like to invite you all. *Please join queue in link below.*






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




*Friend's info: 
Name: Fishey
Island: Fishey cod

RULES*
1. *No entry fee* (Though tips in bells are appreciated) 
2.* Leave via Airport, not '-'*
3. Please get the DIY and leave (want to get through queue quickly) 
4. Once you get Dodo code, please be quick to come
*(If problems occur you can message me on here and I'll relay the message to her, thanks!)*


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 19, 2020)

Always fun when the person who didnt tip ends up leaving through the - button and ruins it for 3 of us lol. Thank you and your friend for offering this to us anyway.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 19, 2020)

Definitely wasn't me, as I was already in the airport waiting for my turn


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah, I didn't hit the - button either, I entered the airport just as the first person was leaving.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok I was 5th in line did u close?


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

Was 16 iirc. What happened?
Edit looks like someone minused...


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 19, 2020)

Man so close.  I was 6th last I checked.


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 19, 2020)

Ashariel said:


> Ok I was 5th in line did u close?


Fishy didn't close, she just had to change the Dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



srednivashtar said:


> Was 16 iirc. What happened?
> Edit looks like someone minused...


Fishy didn't close, she just had to change the Dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Galactic Fork said:


> Man so close.  I was 6th last I checked.


Fishy didn't close, she just had to change the Dodo code


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 19, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> Fishy didn't close, she just had to change the Dodo code
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Whats the new code


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

Ah ok. Sorry it's just that the turnip exchange page gave an error message.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 19, 2020)

Or a new link?


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 19, 2020)

https://turnip.exchange/island/3a21d5a5 
 Does this work? If it does, I'll update the link on original post.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 19, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> https://turnip.exchange/island/3a21d5a5
> Does this work? If it does, I'll update the link on original post.


Nope


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 19, 2020)

The turnip code at the end works, but the link at the top goes to an access denied.  i copied the code and put it in the turnip exchange homepage and am back in queue.


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 19, 2020)

Very odd, considering people are still coming and are queue >_<!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Galactic Fork said:


> The turnip code at the end works, but the link at the top goes to an access denied.  i copied the code and put it in the turnip exchange homepage and am back in queue.


Thanks, really sorry for the trouble!


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you Galactic Fork! It worked!


----------

